# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 41)



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2020)

*What have you been working on during this quarantine snafu? *




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What did I miss?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 4, 2020)

Mostly pens,I did start a couple bowls over the last month or so.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 4, 2020)

Trying to finish a bunch of bowls I roughed turned years ago. I really want to get to turn my attention to pepper mills and cutting boards. Distracted right now rebuilding a trellis outside. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maverick (Oct 4, 2020)

Finished up my DIY home remodel (a 4 1/2 year project) and cleaned up the shop. Then it got too hot to do much but kick back and enjoy the fruits of my labor. I did find enough cool mornings and evenings to complete my first peppermill.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D (Oct 4, 2020)

This time of year makes my shop unbelievably hot...Central Florida. As with many, we have spent a lot of time at home so we’ve done a bunch of backyard projects. Replaced the deck around our koi pond. Built my wife a butterfly habitat and made a few raised beds for vegetables.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2020)

I've been working at my regular job this whole time, so I haven't had any extra time out there. I spent a month cleaning out there, trying to make some room and organize all my crap. My child moved back here with plenty of drama and so that has taken a bunch of my time. All the Craft Shows I had scheduled have cancelled this year so I thought I had plenty of stuff but I got in a few new ones now. I've been making a bunch of cheese slicer boards, pens and toothpick holders. I bought a pendant making jig off of @Bean_counter awhile back so I plan on messing with that some soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2020)

Yay qotw is back!!! I was laid of for 6 weeks when all this covid stuff hit the fan. I spent a lot of time in my shop, did some turning, built a lathe stand, built a shoe cubby, work on projects for the shop like cord holders and a chisel rack. Lately it's been back to the rat race and finishing up outdoor projects but indoor shop time is coming soon for the winter. 
A big ambrosia maple bowl.



Shoe cubby.



Hose reel.



Rebuilt the ras and installed in in my miter saw bench



Made some food safe finish.



Made some cooking utensils for my sister.



Made a singer table.



Turned a nice walnut bowl.



Restored a vintage record vice.



Made a drill press cart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2020)

Did a lot of hook ups for tool dust collection too!
And handled some turning tools that I made.



Built a stand for the rikon midi lathe.



Made a whammer!



Turned a big cherry platter.



Finally finished this ambrosia maple bowl.



Made some speaker boxes for the shop tunes.



Made a shooting bench.



Installed this mag light on my scroll saw cart.



So I guess I used my covid time well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2020)

With not many people working, and a big influx of cash most of them normally don't make in a week, I have been swamped making fishing tackle. I'm honestly getting burned out doing it... might just close up for the winter and just supply a couple shops that sell my stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Maverick (Oct 4, 2020)

@woodtickgreg sooooo, what did you do in your spare time?!?! 

well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2020)

Maverick said:


> @woodtickgreg sooooo, what did you do in your spare time?!?!
> 
> well done.




Sleeps. He's lazy!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2020)

Been working on getting back in the saddle so-to-speak

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 7, 2020)

Now that it's cooling off I am back to turning bowls. I am going to take a stab at pepper mills one of these days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 8, 2020)

one property/shed project to a different property/shed project. We traded properties, well, sold one and bought a new place. So all the work on the last one was great therapy during the mandatory telework. Now that I am back in the office, and the fact the new property is an hour away, it is mostly weekend stuff.

One thing, keeping up with folks on the forum during all of this, I nominate Greg as the winner!! He clearly took his down time and practiced for retirement. I was wooped just reading his posts at night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 8, 2020)

I also ran 100 amp service to my garage and just recently poured a new concrete patio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> *What have you been working on during this quarantine snafu? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been asking myself the same question for weeks.

The places that shut down here were the places we could not afford. Down time has not really happened in our area yet, accept for the transports that commuted to the city. See them at the food pantries when driving by and wonder why they are there when they make such "Big Money" and drive $50-$100K cars. Sadly, I often just assume they are raping the system or poor money handlers, but maybe a few really need help. They generally never seem to volunteer or help with any of the community organizations. Maybe in time ...

My wood time during this "THING" has decreased as other jobs have increased. Still trying to grasp how unemployment is so high but see help wanted signs everywhere. And construction, never seen it this busy even during the Clinton years in the 90's. T-111 just hit $110 a sheet, from $48 just months ago, and yet the want to build...wow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Oct 18, 2020)

Work— hasn’t missed a beat.
Have all but given up on trying to figure how people are functioning as well as they are with all the closures, distancing, etc.
Projects—not much right now, bur have been working on some vases/weed pots— using some nicely figured odd pieces of wood. Then when I tire of that, going back to bowls & boxes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2020)

Still at work. 13 days on. 1 off. Worked more this year than ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 24, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Still at work. 13 days on. 1 off. Worked more this year than ever


Glad you’re still kicking!
Good to see you post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

